# Rickie Lambert



## Beezerk (May 29, 2014)

What's the general consensus on him?
Just read that Liverpool are close to signing him for 9 million but for me it's a step backwards for them.
I've only seen him the odd time on MOTD and playing for England and he looks a bit of a donkey to be brutally honest :ears:
I'm curious what Saints fans and peeps who watch more footy than me think of him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2014)

Done the most with his talent but not really one for the future is he. Not sure he's what Liverpool need


----------



## chrisd (May 29, 2014)

I didn't see him as England class against us


----------



## One Planer (May 29, 2014)

Very much in the Andy Carroll mould in my eyes. 

Granted, he's more mobile, but still not a pacey as most kind seem to be going for these days. 

70 minutes, 1-0 down needing a goal, throw him on and kick it into the box as a second option. 

Expensive way to achieve it mind with what they already have in the squad.


----------



## richart (May 29, 2014)

Liverpool need a reserve striker, especially with European games, so not a bad shortish term option. Who could they buy that would be happy to warm the bench ?

I heard that it will be a package deal with Lalana, and that they fee will be heavily loaded on to Lambert. Will save Southampton having to pay Bournemouth a big wedge of Lalana's true value.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 29, 2014)

If Lambert signs for Liverpool I'll show my arse in Woolworths window :smirk:

He's a good player but not champions league quality and that's what we need.


----------



## Birchy (May 29, 2014)

9million is nothing nowadays. I think he would be a good signing for Liverpool. They will need a bigger squad and when they need the big guns for the Champions league so he can put away some of the rabble teams while Suarez has the cigars out.

Look at that Aspas lad they have got, they spent 7 million on him and he is useless.


----------



## jpenno (May 29, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			If Lambert signs for Liverpool I'll show my arse in Woolworths window :smirk:

He's a good player but not champions league quality and that's what we need.
		
Click to expand...

Stu - I think you will be dropping your keks, not sure there's a woolies left in Liverpool though ;-)

He will add strength to the squad, he is supposedly Part of a Lovren and Llana deal to be announced tomorrow. (I heard his Missus may have let the cat out of the bag earlier today and media got hold of the news)


----------



## harpo_72 (May 29, 2014)

Actually i thought he showed some guile and created more. Speed is good but reading a game and positioning is better. I think you may get a surprise I think he will fall into the sheringham category. 
However I think the payment is a dirty little trick to not pay Bournemouth but if Southampton want be like that it's their business and probably it will blew up in their face at some point.


----------



## Marshy77 (May 29, 2014)

Birchy said:



			9million is nothing nowadays. I think he would be a good signing for Liverpool. They will need a bigger squad and when they need the big guns for the Champions league so he can put away some of the rabble teams while Suarez has the cigars out.

Look at that Aspas lad they have got, they spent 7 million on him and he is useless.
		
Click to expand...

And he's English. He may aswell be sub for Liverpool than be a sub for Southampton. Its a great move for him, good option for Liverpool to have like Birchy says in the Champions League and against the Palace's, Sunderland's etc.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2014)

Marshy77 said:



			And he's English. He may aswell be sub for Liverpool than be a sub for Southampton. Its a great move for him, good option for Liverpool to have like Birchy says in the Champions League and against the Palace's, Sunderland's etc.
		
Click to expand...

If it were any club other than Liverpool I think we'd block the move. Â£9m is a good price for both parties. We will do well to get someone in for that price that's any better for us. As to being a donkey, or Andy Carroll. No chance, he can win the ball in the air, but the assists he gets arent tap downs. He can play in the hole ala sheringham. Google his goals, taps in, pens, free kicks and 30 yard screamers. He'll be a sub, but I don't think he'll be shown up. Believe Rooney and sturridge are only English strikers to score more in the Orem in last two years. Not sure sturridge has actually.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2014)

Think it's a good move 

Decent back up striker for Â£4mil


----------



## brendy (May 29, 2014)

He is 32 now so even if he does go to anfield its not a permanent part of BRs plan. Could be a great supersub as mentioned.


----------



## Foxholer (May 29, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			If Lambert signs for Liverpool I'll show my arse in Woolworths window :smirk:

He's a good player but not champions league quality and that's what we need.
		
Click to expand...

Finding a Woolies window anywhere could be difficult! I think you've been told that already!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Finding a Woolies window anywhere could be difficult! I think you've been told that already! 

Click to expand...

Just seen it, Amy Alavert out it on Facebook! Looks like he's on his way.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 29, 2014)

As much as I'd hate to lose him, he is nearing the end of his career and Liverpool is his boyhood club, it would be wrong to stand in his way. IF its true then good luck and thanks to him. Although the latest reports are that any bid has been rejected, as were the ones for Lallana and Shaw.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 29, 2014)

Good job all woollies are closed!!! 

24million less than the last plan B?


----------



## guest100718 (May 29, 2014)

hardly a marquee signing. At 4 mil though its nothing to lose really


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			hardly a marquee signing. At 4 mil though its nothing to lose really
		
Click to expand...

Suppose it's better than spending Â£30mil on someone like Lamela 

Purely a signing to bolster the squad


----------



## guest100718 (May 29, 2014)

lp I have you on ignore, so although i know youve  replied to one of my posts, I cant see what is says, which is quite nice actully cos you post complete BS


----------



## Stuart_C (May 29, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			lp I have you on ignore, so although i know youve  replied to one of my posts, I cant see what is says, which is quite nice actully cos you post complete BS
		
Click to expand...

Pot.Kettle.Black

Back to OP, I honestly don't understand bringing in an average 32yr old striker when we've got Borini back who's a better player.

Confused here.


----------



## guest100718 (May 29, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Pot.Kettle.Black

Back to OP, I honestly don't understand bringing in an average 32yr old striker when we've got Borini back who's a better player.

Confused here.
		
Click to expand...


Zzzzzz


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Pot.Kettle.Black

Back to OP, I honestly don't understand bringing in an average 32yr old striker when we've got Borini back who's a better player.

Confused here.
		
Click to expand...

AVERAGE?? Really. Check out the goals and assists record for last two seasons in prem. 1 good year and you expect the world. As for Borini, if lambert stays or goes I fancy him to score more than Borini.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 29, 2014)

I dont mind keeping Borini as a fourth choice striker.

If we sold him for 5 million and got lambert in for 7million, Id be ok with that.

What we need though is a 2nd/3rd choice striker who can play with, alongside or first choice off the bench with the likes of Bony and Remy being my first choices.

Paddy, paddy........can you hear me, paddy.........


----------



## Stuart_C (May 29, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			AVERAGE?? Really. Check out the goals and assists record for last two seasons in prem. 1 good year and you expect the world. As for Borini, if lambert stays or goes I fancy him to score more than Borini.
		
Click to expand...

Well he's not world class is he?

I don't expect the world at all, i just don't see where he fits into the side.

I didn't understand the signing of Aspas for 7m and letting a 12m Borini go out on loan last year neither.

Ask yourself this, why haven't Chelsea,City,Arsenal,United signed him if he was as good as you think?

This is the summer liverpool need to improve their squad with 4-5 Top class players  to make sure we're in the CL season after next etc.


----------



## guest100718 (May 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I dont mind keeping Borini as a fourth choice striker.

If we sold him for 5 million and got lambert in for 7million, Id be ok with that.

What we need though is a 2nd/3rd choice striker who can play with, alongside or first choice off the bench with the likes of Bony and Remy being my first choices.

Paddy, paddy........can you hear me, paddy.........

Click to expand...

I can, just your bf on ignore.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Well he's not world class is he?

I don't expect the world at all, i just don't see where he fits into the side.

I didn't understand the signing of Aspas for 7m and letting a 12m Borini go out on loan last year neither.

Ask yourself this, why haven't Chelsea,City,Arsenal,United signed him if he was as good as you think?

This is the summer liverpool need to improve their squad with 4-5 Top class players  to make sure we're in the CL season after next etc.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he's world class, but there is a big gap between average and world class. Rooney isn't world class so that means he drops to average. I'd suggest someone with best part of 30 prem goals and 20 assists in two years for a team that has finished in and around mid table is a much better option that aspas or Borini. 

Tbh as as ive said, I think we would sell him to Liverpool out of respect for him and what's he's done. I'd rather keep the player as I don't think we will replace him easily. 

I think as he showed after 12 seconds with England, he knows where the net is. And if you sign him. As your first sub striker he will do you a job. I agree that team style wise you probably need a remy or someone pacy to replace Sas if one is injured but I think he's much more than a Carroll as some may suggest.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Suppose it's better than spending Â£30mil on someone like Lamela 

Purely a signing to bolster the squad
		
Click to expand...

Glass houses mate, we all sign shockers at some. Osvaldo for us for example.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 29, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I can, just your bf on ignore.
		
Click to expand...

Aw shucks, 

Come on lets link fingers and say   " make freinds, make freinds, never, ever break freinds".:whoo::thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 29, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't think he's world class, but there is a big gap between average and world class. Rooney isn't world class so that means he drops to average. I'd suggest someone with best part of 30 prem goals and 20 assists in two years for a team that has finished in and around mid table is a much better option that aspas or Borini. 

Tbh as as ive said, I think we would sell him to Liverpool out of respect for him and what's he's done. I'd rather keep the player as I don't think we will replace him easily. 

I think as he showed after 12 seconds with England, he knows where the net is. And if you sign him. As your first sub striker he will do you a job. I agree that team style wise you probably need a remy or someone pacy to replace Sas if one is injured but I think he's much more than a Carroll as some may suggest.
		
Click to expand...

Id go with that, he has more to him than what carroll has. If it was 4 million, Id be ok, but 9 million at 32 is very expensive, unless it is to link in with Lallana, and do Bournemouth out of their cut,slightly.


----------



## Evesdad (May 29, 2014)

A really strange signing this. He is a quality striker but just doesn't seem right for Liverpool, that said a useful squad member as back up for sturridge and Suarez. The wrong side of 30 though in my view, wished we'd signed him from rovers when we were linked along with the saints, I'd take him in a heart beat but we have different targets to Liverpool!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Id go with that, he has more to him than what carroll has. If it was 4 million, Id be ok, but 9 million at 32 is very expensive, unless it is to link in with Lallana, and do Bournemouth out of their cut,slightly.
		
Click to expand...

I think if bouts get done its disgraceful tbh. But what can you do? Can't really prove it. Rumours are it's been rejected. Our club haven't even mentioned it, they said they'd not be selling. Can't see us keeping hold of everyone. But wouldn't it be good if a little club like ours could say sod off. Your our player/s and you're staying (much like you with Suarez last year).


----------



## richart (May 29, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			A really strange signing this. He is a quality striker but just doesn't seem right for Liverpool, that said a useful squad member as back up for sturridge and Suarez. The wrong side of 30 though in my view, wished we'd signed him from rovers when we were linked along with the saints, I'd take him in a heart beat but we have different targets to Liverpool!
		
Click to expand...

 He doesn't have any pace to lose, not had many injuries in his career,and has a good football brain. Kevin Phillips managed to play to a good old age. Certain players are shot (not literally) at 30, where as others can play for another five years to a good standard. Klose another one that springs to mind, and a similar type of player.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 29, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I think if bouts get done its disgraceful tbh. But what can you do? Can't really prove it. Rumours are it's been rejected. Our club haven't even mentioned it, they said they'd not be selling. Can't see us keeping hold of everyone. But wouldn't it be good if a little club like ours could say sod off. Your our player/s and you're staying (much like you with Suarez last year).
		
Click to expand...

Yes it would, and it did used to happen 30 years ago (Notts forest, Everton) where a few good players could get added to the viola, you have a very good team.

Not anymore though, the big guns just pick off the flesh of the likes of Spurs, Everton, Soton and take their best players.

Lets face it, they've done the same to Liverpool and Arsenal in recent years as well.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 30, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Done the most with his talent but not really one for the future is he. Not sure he's what Liverpool need
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much my thoughts. 
Can't see it being a good move for Liverpool or Lambert.


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Pretty much my thoughts. 
Can't see it being a good move for Liverpool or Lambert.
		
Click to expand...

Good move for Lambert I reckon but with Suarez out of the door in the Summer I can't see Lambert filling his boots at all.
Liverpool must be after another top level striker if Suarez does move.
I do like Lallana (spelling) though, I think he's a cracking player, merits an England starting place in front of Wilshire IMO.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 30, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Good move for Lambert I reckon but with Suarez out of the door in the Summer I can't see Lambert filling his boots at all.
Liverpool must be after another top level striker if Suarez does move.
I do like Lallana (spelling) though, I think he's a cracking player, merits an England starting place in front of Wilshire IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe financially but his game time will be limited.


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe financially but his game time will be limited.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's what I meant.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe financially but his game time will be limited.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he's wages will rise a bit. But you gotta remember, this is a bloke that got rejected by Liverpool as was working part time in a factory. To then got from Bristol to Liverpool / England in 5 years. He'd probably play for them for free!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Good move for Lambert I reckon but with Suarez out of the door in the Summer I can't see Lambert filling his boots at all.
Liverpool must be after another top level striker if Suarez does move.
I do like Lallana (spelling) though, I think he's a cracking player, merits an England starting place in front of Wilshire IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Can say with a lot of confidence that Suarez won't be going anywhere :thup:

Lambert knows he is coming in as back up and support for the front three and we need to bolster those areas ( hopefully with Lallana also ) . For Â£4mil we will be getting a guy who knows where the back of the net is and will play his heart out for the club - that's good enough for me.


----------



## Slab (May 30, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Finding a Woolies window anywhere could be difficult! I think you've been told that already! 

Click to expand...

We still have several Woolworths out here :smirk:


----------



## Fyldewhite (May 30, 2014)

I think it's a good move for Liverpool but I'm more surprised that after the season he's had (England squad etc) Lambert would be wanting a move to a club where he clearly won't be first choice.


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can say with a lot of confidence that Suarez won't be going anywhere :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We could have a wee side bet if you wish? 
I'll put Â£20 into the charity of your choice if he stays, you stick Â£20 into my Just Giving account if he goes :cheers:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			We could have a wee side bet if you wish? 
I'll put Â£20 into the charity of your choice if he stays, you stick Â£20 into my Just Giving account if he goes :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate :thup:

Win win all round :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No probs mate :thup:

Win win all round :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Kerching, come on Real do the deal


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Kerching, come on Real do the deal 

Click to expand...

There is no deal


----------



## SaintHacker (May 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can say with a lot of confidence that Suarez won't be going anywhere :thup:
		
Click to expand...

This time yesterday I would have said the same about Lambert...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			This time yesterday I would have said the same about Lambert...
		
Click to expand...

Think the situations of both players are different.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 30, 2014)

However you look at it, if he comes on and just unlocks defences then that's good news. It was evident against Chelsea that something a little different was required. The Liverpool game plan is excellent but when some one withstands it the others look carefully and learn so having the ability to mix it up a bit is crucial, and that is why lambert makes sense. Also just having him on the training pitch will help people like Sturridge and Henderson. I seriously think some of you are under rating this guy.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 30, 2014)

Rickie played in behind Sturridge and Suarez will be a formidable front line. People who don't watch him week in week out just think of him as a striker, and a fairly slow one at that. You couldn't be more wrong. While he's obviously not a whippet he isn't slow for a lad his size/age, but what really sets him apart is his vision and touch. He has a natural ability to pick a pass out before he's even got the ball, and he has the first touch to bring it down and flick it away again in one move. If he doesn't get the service he will go looking for it, and often pops up on the wing, which defences hate as usually one man is tasked to mark him so he doesn't know whether to go or stay. He's also oerfectly capable of taking the back out of the net from just about any range, and has never missed a penalty for us.
I will be devastated to see him go, but what a fairy story, from a beetroot factory to the world cup and then to finish his career at his boyhood club. Arise Sir Rickie!:thup:


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can say with a lot of confidence that Suarez won't be going anywhere :thup:

Lambert knows he is coming in as back up and support for the front three and we need to bolster those areas ( hopefully with Lallana also ) . For Â£4mil we will be getting a guy who knows where the back of the net is and will play his heart out for the club - that's good enough for me.
		
Click to expand...

Its not a flat Â£4m, it can increase substantially dependant on appearance and performance add-ons.

I'm not sure this was a priority signing for Liverpool, however cheap he may look. I'd have started at the back and worked forward using every penny wisely to plug the holes, you scored plenty of goals last season and that could be hard to repeat, but you let far too many in and that has to or should be the first and main priority!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2014)

Fish said:



			Its not a flat Â£4m, it can increase substantially dependant on appearance and performance add-ons.

I'm not sure this was a priority signing for Liverpool, however cheap he may look. I'd have started at the back and worked forward using every penny wisely to plug the holes, you scored plenty of goals last season and that could be hard to repeat, but you let far too many in and that has to or should be the first and main priority!
		
Click to expand...

Tbf they spent Â£18m on sakho last year, I honestly don't think defence is that important to Rogers.


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf they spent Â£18m on sakho last year, I honestly don't think defence is that important to Rogers.
		
Click to expand...

:smirk:

He needs to change the idea of 'we'll just score more goals than you' attitude, its simply not sustainable.


----------



## sandmagnet (May 30, 2014)

I think it's great deal for Liverpool and lambert! He won't play loads in champs leg but will have plenty of games in prem when Sturridge and goofy are rested, got to remember Liverpool only really played prem footie last season and have loads more games this year. He will be very good against the lesser sides.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2014)

Fish said:



			Its not a flat Â£4m, it can increase substantially dependant on appearance and performance add-ons.

I'm not sure this was a priority signing for Liverpool, however cheap he may look. I'd have started at the back and worked forward using every penny wisely to plug the holes, you scored plenty of goals last season and that could be hard to repeat, but you let far too many in and that has to or should be the first and main priority!
		
Click to expand...

Can't disagree with that Robin 

Think this is just a cheap signing to get sorted quickly 

A number of other deals are reported to be in the pipeline 

Lallana
Louvren
Spanish left back
Emre Can 

Get those in and they fill some crucial holes.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 30, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			If Lambert signs for Liverpool I'll show my arse in Woolworths window :smirk:

He's a good player but not champions league quality and that's what we need.
		
Click to expand...

Which town will yer botty be shown in, as a city fan I saw him run us ragged.

positives,
1, English.
2, cheap,
3, good footballer.
4, no baggage.
5, Liverpool lad.

would score more than dzecko if he played for us very good buy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

Have upped our bid for Lallana to Â£25mil - Â£5mil too much but it allows Saints to get Â£19mil for him which is close tot he Â£20mil they want.


----------



## MadAdey (May 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have upped our bid for Lallana to Â£25mil - Â£5mil too much but it allows Saints to get Â£19mil for him which is close tot he Â£20mil they want.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sat watching SKY sports news too?

i like it, telling Southampton Â£25 take it or leave it. No point flogging a dead horse all summer to then loose out to him going elsewhere. A big fan of tying some signings up before the World Cup too. If Lallana goes and has a good World Cup then his price will go up, so fingers crossed they can sort it now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Are you sat watching SKY sports news too?

i like it, telling Southampton Â£25 take it or leave it. No point flogging a dead horse all summer to then loose out to him going elsewhere. A big fan of tying some signings up before the World Cup too. If Lallana goes and has a good World Cup then his price will go up, so fingers crossed they can sort it now.
		
Click to expand...

Just got an update from Twitter


----------



## Garesfield ACE (May 31, 2014)

Find it strange/ironical a well more than decent player like Lambert looks generally under rated on here.....the you have CRAP like Wellbeck not only in the England squad but looking like a starter in the World Cup.Beggars belief.


----------



## Birchy (May 31, 2014)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Find it strange/ironical a well more than decent player like Lambert looks generally under rated on here.....the you have CRAP like Wellbeck not only in the England squad but looking like a starter in the World Cup.Beggars belief.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly that's what happens when you don't play for a Champions league club. Too many people with their head up their backsides not understanding there is talent outside of them clubs.


----------



## MadAdey (May 31, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Sadly that's what happens when you don't play for a Champions league club. Too many people with their head up their backsides not understanding there is talent outside of them clubs.
		
Click to expand...

It has always been like and always will be. But I do like the idea of signing Lambert, gives another dimension to the team. Sturridge and sterling offer pace, Suarez and Courtinho offer the ability to dribble the ball past players and then Lambert will offer a more direct physical presence upfront.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			It has always been like and always will be. But I do like the idea of signing Lambert, gives another dimension to the team. Sturridge and sterling offer pace, Suarez and Courtinho offer the ability to dribble the ball past players and then Lambert will offer a more direct physical presence upfront.
		
Click to expand...


Add in Lallana for a bit of creativity and its a pretty good attacking set of options we could possibly have


----------



## Papas1982 (May 31, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			It has always been like and always will be. But I do like the idea of signing Lambert, gives another dimension to the team. Sturridge and sterling offer pace, Suarez and Courtinho offer the ability to dribble the ball past players and then Lambert will offer a more direct physical presence upfront.
		
Click to expand...

I geneuinaly think you'll be surprised by lambert. People keep going back to his physical presence. But I reckon he could easily play on the hole too. Against teams that sit deep where coutinho or sterling  space is wasted, he could thread a ball or bang a 30 yarder.


----------



## MadAdey (May 31, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I geneuinaly think you'll be surprised by lambert. People keep going back to his physical presence. But I reckon he could easily play on the hole too. Against teams that sit deep where coutinho or sterling  space is wasted, he could thread a ball or bang a 30 yarder.
		
Click to expand...

I think he can add a lot more than a big lump like Carroll can. Last year lambert, scored 13, 10 assists, 50% of shots on target, created 54 chances, 56% pass accuracy in opponents half! I think those stats say that he can offer a lot more than a target man. Looking forward to seeing him in a Liverpool shirt.


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Add in Lallana for a bit of creativity and its a pretty good attacking set of options we could possibly have
		
Click to expand...

So were at Â£30m plus now if Lallana and Lambert come to fruition and still no defence purchases, which usually cost more, build into that how you've always gone on about money and how squads and teams are bought, tell me, what are you now doing differently? 

You need at least 2 positive and experienced defenders, what will they cost and then when you factor their costs in, what will be your nett spend this year? 

I feel a bit of pot-kettle coming to the fore :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

Fish said:



			So were at Â£30m plus now if Lallana and Lambert come to fruition and still no defence purchases, which usually cost more, build into that how you've always gone on about money and how squads and teams are bought, tell me, what are you now doing differently? 

You need at least 2 positive and experienced defenders, what will they cost and then when you factor their costs in, what will be your nett spend this year? 

I feel a bit of pot-kettle coming to the fore :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

A left back will be arriving soon and also it appears a DM and a CB - purchases in total are rumoured to be about Â£60mil ( 4-5 players )

We also will be getting rid of a good deal of players and hopefully balancing the books with those sales - Agger, Enrique etc - hopefully raising around Â£20 -30 mil - so hopefully giving us a net spend of around Â£30 mil which is inline with previous years and will be balanced out by two new sponserships and CL money into the club (Â£30mil plus ). 

So again it will be funded within the club without dipping into owners pockets - self sufficent which is how we have been working.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2014)

I can see why Liverpool are signing Lallana and Lambert and the former would make more sense than Lambert although again I can see his value. It seems that Liverpool definitely have a set idea of what they need to push on and not doing "a City" and just buying because a player is available.


----------



## sandmagnet (May 31, 2014)

Q



Fish said:



			So were at Â£30m plus now if Lallana and Lambert come to fruition and still no defence purchases, which usually cost more, build into that how you've always gone on about money and how squads and teams are bought, tell me, what are you now doing differently? 

You need at least 2 positive and experienced defenders, what will they cost and then when you factor their costs in, what will be your nett spend this year? 

I feel a bit of pot-kettle coming to the fore :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Don't go upsetting the hubcap chaps fish,they hade a miracle season last year now think they are tittle contenders. Proof will be this season as I fancy them not even in top four!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Q
Don't go upsetting the hubcap chaps fish,they hade a miracle season last year now think they are tittle contenders. Proof will be this season as I fancy them not even in top four!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 31, 2014)

All I can say as a Saints fan is I'm gutted. MP was doing great things at the club behind the scenes, building a fantastic, ultra professional setup with a tremendous academy providing a production line of future talent. The club finances are reportedly sound so hopefully any income from sales will be pumped straight back into new signings.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 31, 2014)

Slab said:



			We still have several Woolworths out here :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Some airline tickets needed then :rofl:


----------



## sandmagnet (May 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

FairPlay phil as I thought there was going to be a big bite then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

drive4show said:



			All I can say as a Saints fan is I'm gutted. MP was doing great things at the club behind the scenes, building a fantastic, ultra professional setup with a tremendous academy providing a production line of future talent. The club finances are reportedly sound so hopefully any income from sales will be pumped straight back into new signings.
		
Click to expand...

I can see the club being sold once the players are sold also - is the owner that interested in the club ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			FairPlay phil as I thought there was going to be a big bite then

Click to expand...

Sorry it was too obvious


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can see the club being sold once the players are sold also - is the owner that interested in the club ?
		
Click to expand...

All the talk is that she wasn't at first, it just fell into her lap when her father passed away but she is now getting more into it and actually enjoying it so i think the answer to your question is yes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

drive4show said:



			All the talk is that she wasn't at first, it just fell into her lap when her father passed away but she is now getting more into it and actually enjoying it so i think the answer to your question is yes.
		
Click to expand...

No worries - just a bit of chat i heard between a couple of saints fans - worried about her next actions


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 31, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Q
Don't go upsetting the hubcap chaps fish,they hade a miracle season last year now think they are tittle contenders. Proof will be this season as I fancy them not even in top four!
		
Click to expand...



No no no next years the year......


----------



## sandmagnet (May 31, 2014)

This is the only thing that drives me mad now in them prem that a team like Southampton will be broken up before it gets to its full potential, had it at the hammers years ago


----------



## Papas1982 (May 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can see the club being sold once the players are sold also - is the owner that interested in the club ?
		
Click to expand...

I'd imagine she'd of sold up with players still at the club. If we have a fire sale, we will be a less attractive prospect. There's also the legacy if her father. I personally think she has a desire to keep the club. 

Will see see over summer, but she has implemented and funded a lot of investment if the pitch. Don't think that would be cost effective in a sale. 

A simple ply get us promoted then move in would bring more profit.


----------



## MadAdey (May 31, 2014)

People talk of the club selling the players, problem is you have 2 players that want to play for England and in the CL. They will never play in the CL with saints. So as soon as a big boy comes knocking it is difficult to keep them, as all you end up with is players that do not want to be at the club and that will breed negativity into the dressing room, affecting all the players. As much as you hate it when it is your club, if your are not competing in Europe then any decent players you have got to be let go as soon as they want it.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 31, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			People talk of the club selling the players, problem is you have 2 players that want to play for England and in the CL. They will never play in the CL with saints. So as soon as a big boy comes knocking it is difficult to keep them, as all you end up with is players that do not want to be at the club and that will breed negativity into the dressing room, affecting all the players. As much as you hate it when it is your club, if your are not competing in Europe then any decent players you have got to be let go as soon as they want it.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree, and as gutted as I am. I know we aren't going to stop them. But, as you showed last year. Sometimes you can force them to stay a further year. I mean if you had sold someone last year, you'd not of finished in the position you did. 

I think with Shaw also set to leave, we can be sterner with the others as they haven't shown quite so much.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 31, 2014)

Fish said:



			So were at Â£30m plus now if Lallana and Lambert come to fruition and still no defence purchases, which usually cost more, build into that how you've always gone on about money and how squads and teams are bought, tell me, what are you now doing differently? 

You need at least 2 positive and experienced defenders, what will they cost and then when you factor their costs in, what will be your nett spend this year? 

I feel a bit of pot-kettle coming to the fore :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Keep believing, Fish, that Chelsea's success isn't bought, or that we are in the same stratosphere for buying like Chelsea.

We aren't even close.

Even if we spend 70 mill nett, it will mainly have been EARNT with extra money from the CL, the extra money from the new tv rights this year (which has seen Cardiff earn more than Man U the previous year as champions).

That dead horse you keep trying to flog - name isn't Torres is it?:whoo:


----------



## MadAdey (May 31, 2014)

Come on Robin, let's not get into debating spending, how much did Chelsea spends lady year? Wasn't it about Â£110m gross and how much of that did they offset with selling players? This year will have a good offset due to the sale of Luiz so the nett spend will probably balance quite well.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 1, 2014)

The owners released a statement some time ago stating they were in it for the long haul, and that she wanted to carry on her Fathers wishes. Whether this is true or not no one but Katherina knows. Personally I think if she was going to sell it they wouldn't be unloading some of the best assests first.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Twitter has a fee agreed with Southampton for Lallana but with a player involved also ? Possibly Borini


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 1, 2014)

Suarez?:whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Suarez?:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Maybe


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Suarez?:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate but...

Liverpool striker Luis Suarez, 27, would find it "very difficult to say no" to Real Madrid if they made a move for him this summer, according to his lawyer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry mate but...

Liverpool striker Luis Suarez, 27, would find it "very difficult to say no" to Real Madrid if they made a move for him this summer, according to his lawyer.
		
Click to expand...

His "Lawyer" :rofl: - gotta love rumours in papers



Luis SuÃ¡rez claims to be loving life at Liverpool and has no thoughts of leaving Anfield.

The 27-year-old, who is reportedly of interest to Real Madrid, told Sky Sports News: "I signed the contract because I love it here and I'm so happy here. If you're not happy here you don't sign any contract.

"Liverpool's team for me is one of the best in the world because nobody here in the dressing room thinks I am better than another and the people here inside Melwood work very well.

"I love it here and this mentality I like because maybe in some other dressing rooms I am bigger than you and another bigger, it's difficult for the team-mates to play together on the pitch in something like that."


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His "Lawyer" :rofl: - gotta love rumours in papers



Luis SuÃ¡rez claims to be loving life at Liverpool and has no thoughts of leaving Anfield.

The 27-year-old, who is reportedly of interest to Real Madrid, told Sky Sports News: "I signed the contract because I love it here and I'm so happy here. If you're not happy here you don't sign any contract.

"Liverpool's team for me is one of the best in the world because nobody here in the dressing room thinks I am better than another and the people here inside Melwood work very well.

"I love it here and this mentality I like because maybe in some other dressing rooms I am bigger than you and another bigger, it's difficult for the team-mates to play together on the pitch in something like that."
		
Click to expand...

The papers will be full of rumours all summer. 
You know what it's like once the agents start whispering in their ear tho.


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His "Lawyer" :rofl: - gotta love rumours in papers



Luis SuÃ¡rez claims to be loving life at Liverpool and has no thoughts of leaving Anfield.

The 27-year-old, who is reportedly of interest to Real Madrid, told Sky Sports News: "I signed the contract because I love it here and I'm so happy here. If you're not happy here you don't sign any contract.

"Liverpool's team for me is one of the best in the world because nobody here in the dressing room thinks I am better than another and the people here inside Melwood work very well.

"I love it here and this mentality I like because maybe in some other dressing rooms I am bigger than you and another bigger, it's difficult for the team-mates to play together on the pitch in something like that."
		
Click to expand...

You keep kidding yourself, the bottom line is, if Real want him, they'll get him because his agent and management team will have the main say-so, not the player, they will convince him its the right move for him now.

Those quotes are only relevant at the time he gave them, if Real push the boundaries and pay the amount needed to prise him away, he'll go, and even though you'll have all that money, who could you buy to replace him and those goals and still favour yourself for a top 4 position, I say no-one!


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 1, 2014)

So if its on Twitter its true, but in the papers its wrong?
Face it, if Real want him he will be there like a flash, Liverpool aren't trying to sign half our team for the fun of it...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Fish said:



			You keep kidding yourself, the bottom line is, if Real want him, they'll get him because his agent and management team will have the main say-so, not the player, they will convince him its the right move for him now.

Those quotes are only relevant at the time he gave them, if Real push the boundaries and pay the amount needed to prise him away, he'll go, and even though you'll have all that money, who could you buy to replace him and those goals and still favour yourself for a top 4 position, I say no-one!
		
Click to expand...

Noting says we have to accept any bid unless its going above any known release clause ( reported to be anywhere in between Â£80 -Â£100 mil ). Madrid may try and do what Arsenal did last summer but we can just as easily say no and the player goes nowhere - regardless of the club. The club has the main say so and they showed that last summer. The management of the player can say what they want.

There is nothing to kid myself about - the club and player have shown the desire to stay and keep building - that will do for me. As much as other teams want to see it happen he wont be leaving.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			So if its on Twitter its true, but in the papers its wrong?
Face it, if Real want him he will be there like a flash, Liverpool aren't trying to sign half our team for the fun of it...
		
Click to expand...

Not said anything on Twitter is true ? Nor in papers. 

We are trying to sign some of your players because they will help improve and strengthen our current squad for the upcoming season


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Noting says we have to accept any bid unless its going above any known release clause ( reported to be anywhere in between Â£80 -Â£100 mil ). Madrid may try and do what Arsenal did last summer but we can just as easily say no and the player goes nowhere - regardless of the club. The club has the main say so and they showed that last summer. The management of the player can say what they want.

There is nothing to kid myself about - the club and player have shown the desire to stay and keep building - that will do for me. As much as other teams want to see it happen he wont be leaving.
		
Click to expand...

I hope for your sake he doesn't leave,it'll be like Robbie leaving Take That all over again


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Noting says we have to accept any bid unless its going above any known release clause ( reported to be anywhere in between Â£80 -Â£100 mil ). Madrid may try and do what Arsenal did last summer but we can just as easily say no and the player goes nowhere - regardless of the club. The club has the main say so and they showed that last summer. The management of the player can say what they want.

There is nothing to kid myself about - the club and player have shown the desire to stay and keep building - that will do for me. As much as other teams want to see it happen he wont be leaving.
		
Click to expand...

Inpersonally don't think Suarez will aggitate for a move. I think he likes being adored by the fans. And also knows that at Liverpool at he is nÃºmero 1. He'd have to share the limelight at Madrid and play at best second fiddle to Ronaldo. 

Yhat said, if Madrid were to come in with a silly offer I think he may be less confirming than he was when arsenal come in. Let's be honest here, Madrid is a massive pull to latino players. 

I think ink there's more chance if him being at Liverpool than elsewhere come the end if summer. But as Liverpool are showing with signing saints players in contracts. Clubs don't hold the cards, the players do.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I hope for your sake he doesn't leave,it'll be like Robbie leaving Take That all over again 

Click to expand...

If he goes he goes - we have lost bigger in the past and moved on. Will be disappointed to lose a world class player but the club is still there.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His "Lawyer" :rofl: - gotta love rumours in papers



Luis SuÃ¡rez claims to be loving life at Liverpool and has no thoughts of leaving Anfield.

The 27-year-old, who is reportedly of interest to Real Madrid, told Sky Sports News: "I signed the contract because I love it here and I'm so happy here. If you're not happy here you don't sign any contract.

"Liverpool's team for me is one of the best in the world because nobody here in the dressing room thinks I am better than another and the people here inside Melwood work very well.

"I love it here and this mentality I like because maybe in some other dressing rooms I am bigger than you and another bigger, it's difficult for the team-mates to play together on the pitch in something like that."
		
Click to expand...


That's a big about turn as 12 months ago he was on verge of going on strike to talk to arsenal! 

Footballers are so fickle and if real want someone they virtually always get there man even Figo was prised out of Barcelona.

No doubt they'll be the usual lost in translation international duty interviews "I want to go to .... Oh no that's not translated to English correctly!" Quotes......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



*That's a big about turn as 12 months ago he was on verge of going on strike to talk to arsenal! *

Footballers are so fickle and if real want someone they virtually always get there man even Figo was prised out of Barcelona.

No doubt they'll be the usual lost in translation international duty interviews "I want to go to .... Oh no that's not translated to English correctly!" Quotes......
		
Click to expand...

12 months ago we finished 8th in the Prem and had zero CL footy and looked a mile away from challenging


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 1, 2014)

From the Independant

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...r-has-a-predisposition-for-spain-9466016.html


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Madrid may try and do what Arsenal did last summer but *we can just as easily say no and the player goes nowhere* - regardless of the club. The club has the main say so and they showed that last summer. The management of the player can say what they want.
		
Click to expand...

Do you honestly believe that, are you that naive? If you exercised that, how many players in the future do you think you would attract and how would that player (Saurez) then still feel about your club if they stopped (forced) him not to move, irrelevant of what he has previously said! 

Contracts are worthless, they can be bought for the right money, and Real has that buying power and if they want him, they'll get him, simples.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			From the Independant

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...r-has-a-predisposition-for-spain-9466016.html

Click to expand...

Its the same thing Pin Seeker said - from his lawyer. Its just more rumours.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Fish said:



			Do you honestly believe that, are you that naive? If you exercised that, how many players in the future do you think you would attract and how would that player (Saurez) then still feel about your club if they stopped (forced) him not to move, irrelevant of what he has previously said! 

Contracts are worthless, they can be bought for the right money, and Real has that buying power and if they want him, they'll get him, simples.
		
Click to expand...

Was he not forced to stay last summer and also train on his own for his actions and forced to apologise to the team and work his way back into the first team ?

Our owners showed last summer they have a bit of steel about them - so if Madrid want to speak to him then pay the reported release clause.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Personally I think the only reason he stayed  last year was because of the lack of offers.
Arsenal's offer of Â£1 over the release clause was a joke.
Aguero as also been linked with Real.
All rumours at the minute.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was he not forced to stay last summer and also train on his own for his actions and forced to apologise to the team and work his way back into the first team ?

Our owners showed last summer they have a bit of steel about them - so if Madrid want to speak to him then pay the reported release clause.
		
Click to expand...

I think if he goes it will be for around the â‚¬80m mark. But if he kicks off, unlike last time i don't think he would get banished again. It was all well and good doing that when you knew he couldn't play for 6 weeks into season anyway. Next year he's gotta be at it from the get go.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 1, 2014)

Latest update from our local rag, sounds a bit more promising.
http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/sport/sa...twt&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If he goes he goes - we have lost bigger in the past and moved on.
		
Click to expand...

Who? Torres?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Who? Torres?
		
Click to expand...

In the past we have lost players and moved forward - Owen prime example and even before that with bigger and better players - once players leave is what happens next is key - have to ensure the squad is capable to cover the loss. You wouldnt be able to replace someone like Suarez with one player you need to strengthen a number of areas - Man Utd have done it in the past when they lost fake Ronaldo , Spurs tried to do it when Bale went but just went on a spending spree for the wrong players. 

But one player doesnt make a club - the club still lives on. I would be more worried when we lose Gerrard and if we lost the manager


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In the past we have lost players and moved forward - Owen prime example and even before that with bigger and better players - once players leave is what happens next is key - have to ensure the squad is capable to cover the loss. You wouldnt be able to replace someone like Suarez with one player you need to strengthen a number of areas - Man Utd have done it in the past when they lost fake Ronaldo , Spurs tried to do it when Bale went but just went on a spending spree for the wrong players. 

But one player doesnt make a club - the club still lives on. I would be more worried when we lose Gerrard and if we lost the manager
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you've ever had anyone better than Suarez, Owen was good but got found out once he lost a bit of pace. Lacked proper skill but was a good finisher, never really rated him that highly to be fair.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			I don't think you've ever had anyone better than Suarez, Owen was good but got found out once he lost a bit of pace. Lacked proper skill but was a good finisher, never really rated him that highly to be fair.
		
Click to expand...

He was outstanding player for us and our only main striker at the time - not everyones favourite though


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 1, 2014)

at the end of the day lets see how next season goes, no point speculating.

I would much rather support Liverpool with an attacking mentality than Chelsea who imho are as dull as dishwater under Maureen


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He was outstanding player for us and our only main striker at the time - not everyones favourite though
		
Click to expand...


Moved on and won the PL


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Moved on and won the PL 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 1, 2014)

Not funny  Here's the picture to prove it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



View attachment 10776



Not funny  Here's the picture to prove it 

Click to expand...

:rofl:

Was it ten subs appearances he made


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			at the end of the day lets see how next season goes, no point speculating.

I would much rather support Liverpool with an attacking mentality than Chelsea who imho are as dull as dishwater under Maureen 

Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

Was it ten subs appearances he made
		
Click to expand...

His winner in the derby was good enough for most UTD supporters to accept him. Still got the medal, then again. Missed out on CL so swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 1, 2014)

It's good to see the football threads still revert back to Suarez, very consistent.

Back to OP, I still don't see Lambert fitting into Rodgers "style" but I'd be happy if Rodgers has learnt there's more ways to win games than just his way.

In a sentimental way it's nice to see a scouser wearing the #9 shirt though.

On a sidenote @ Fish I don't think we need many defenders like you seem to think. Conceding goals last season was mainly down to leaving ourselves exposed due to our tactics being so aggressive offensively.

I'd be happy to keep our CB's with the exception of toure and sign a world class RB.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			It's good to see the football threads still revert back to Suarez, very consistent.
*
Back to OP, I still don't see Lambert fitting into Rodgers "style" but I'd be happy if Rodgers has learnt there's more ways to win games than just his way.*

In a sentimental way it's nice to see a scouser wearing the #9 shirt though.

On a sidenote @ Fish I don't think we need many defenders like you seem to think. Conceding goals last season was mainly down to leaving ourselves exposed due to our tactics being so aggressive offensively.

I'd be happy to keep our CB's with the exception of toure and sign a world class RB.
		
Click to expand...

I think he will fit in perfectly, is as good as a playmaker as he is a finisher.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2014)

I am still unconvinced Suarez will stay if Real or Barca decide he's a must have and come in with a silly offer. I can understand Liverpool not seeking to a PL rival in Arsenal last season but I think money talks and Suarez will walk. If not, and Liverpool can buy wisely and add depth then who knows, maybe they can go one stage further and win the PL


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 1, 2014)

I would love to see the contract Suarez has, as I would like to know the exact amount of the buy out clause. If the is activated then the club can't stop him, it will be in his hands wether he goes or not. If he does go it is not the end of the world, there is talk Cavani and Lavezzi are not happy at PSG so could be possible targets as you would probably get them for what Real will pay for Suarez.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I would love to see the contract Suarez has, as I would like to know the exact amount of the buy out clause. If the is activated then the club can't stop him, it will be in his hands wether he goes or not. If he does go it is not the end of the world, there is talk Cavani and Lavezzi are not happy at PSG so could be possible targets as you would probably get them for what Real will pay for Suarez.
		
Click to expand...

I can't see Liverpool attracting Cavani or Levezzi tbh.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I can't see Liverpool attracting Cavani or Levezzi tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Cant see why not ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cant see why not ?
		
Click to expand...

Because of more attractive offers else where due to location & money.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cant see why not ?
		
Click to expand...

Wages for a start. They didn't go to psg for prestige.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Because of more attractive offers else where due to location & money.
		
Click to expand...

Again - still cant see why we cant attract them and all depends on what other offers etc but would certainly never rule out our ability to sign top players ( even more so when we are now in the CL ) and if they decide to go elsewhere because of money - away they go.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Wages for a start. They didn't go to psg for prestige.
		
Click to expand...

And we have players on big wages - not many teams can offer the same amount as PSG so if they do leave they will  more than likely need to take a wage drop


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

I still think Liverpool will only attract players that Chelsea,City,Arsenal & UTD don't want. Then they'll battle it out with Spurs.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I still think Liverpool will only attract players that Chelsea,City,Arsenal & UTD don't want. Then they'll battle it out with Spurs.
		
Click to expand...

Coor dagger to the heart there pin seeker


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I still think Liverpool will only attract players that Chelsea,City,Arsenal & UTD don't want. Then they'll battle it out with Spurs.
		
Click to expand...

I remember when Torres was chased by everyone in Europe - Utd where after him every transfer window.

I think we will attract players that we believe will strengthen us and being back in CL will certainly help us - the name Liverpool is still bigger than most around Europe.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I remember when Torres was chased by everyone in Europe - Utd where after him every transfer window.

I think we will attract players that we believe will strengthen us and being back in CL will certainly help us - the name Liverpool is still bigger than most around Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate just opinion. 
Didn't Willian Choose Spurs over you?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ok mate just opinion. 
Didn't Willian Choose Spurs over you?
		
Click to expand...

There is me thinking he joined Chelsea ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And we have players on big wages - not many teams can offer the same amount as PSG so if they do leave they will  more than likely need to take a wage drop
		
Click to expand...

Which makes me think they won't leave. I don't think you'd pay as much as Chelsea, City or UTD. And they strike me as money chasers. 

Pretty sure as much as utd wanted torres. They never had an offer accepted, so can't really compare who a player would have chosen first.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Which makes me think they won't leave. I don't think you'd pay as much as Chelsea, City or UTD. And they strike me as money chasers. 

Pretty sure as much as utd wanted torres. They never had an offer accepted, so can't really compare who a player would have chosen first.
		
Click to expand...

Will certainly know who is money chasers in the summer - if people want more money to play for a different club then away they go. They certainly have a different motivation than i would like at our club


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is me thinking he joined Chelsea ?
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember him snubbing Spurs for Liverpool & then snubbing spurs for Chelsea:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will certainly know who is money chasers in the summer - if people want more money to play for a different club then away they go. They certainly have a different motivation than i would like at our club
		
Click to expand...

Because obviously Liverpool players play for the badge:rofl:
How much are Gerrard & Suarez on??
Gerrard as been on top Prem wages along with the likes of Lampard.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I seem to remember him snubbing Spurs for Liverpool & then snubbing spurs for Chelsea:thup:
		
Click to expand...

And i seem to rememebr being told that he decided to move elsewhere because of non footballing reasons - rather not have the player


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Because obviously Liverpool players play for the badge:rofl:
How much are Gerrard & Suarez on??
Gerrard as been on top Prem wages along with the likes of Lampard.
		
Click to expand...

They have performed to earn the higher wages in the club - cant recall them ever leaving to gain more money.

believe both Coutinho and Sturridge took wage drops when they joined. 

Again if someone wants to turn us down because another team offers more money then away they go.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And i seem to rememebr being told that he decided to move elsewhere because of non footballing reasons - rather not have the player
		
Click to expand...

Pahahaha you're priceless mate you really are :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Pahahaha you're priceless mate you really are :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Is it a struggle being so conflicted between two clubs ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have performed to earn the higher wages in the club - cant recall them ever leaving to gain more money.

believe both Coutinho and Sturridge took wage drops when they joined. 

Again if someone wants to turn us down because another team offers more money then away they go.
		
Click to expand...

But Sturridge left because Chelsea didn't want him admittedly he's done well since his move. But he didn't join Liverpool because he loved the club. They were probably his best option at the time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			But Sturridge left because Chelsea didn't want him admittedly he's done well since his move. But he didn't join Liverpool because he loved the club. They were probably his best option at the time.
		
Click to expand...

When has anyone mentioned about "love of club" ?

He could have stayed at Chelsea and kept earning the money - but he decided to leave to play the game of football and not just take home a high wage - that will do me.


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 1, 2014)

One of the main reasons Liverpool have been loosing out on players like willian etc is because carrot dangle of CL has help sway them. a few players over the last couple of seasons have openly said that the lure of CL football is too much. But going to players as PL runners up and being in the CL will help attract bigger players. Last summer approaching players to ask them to play for a team that finished 7th and didn't even get Europa League football is not going to make then think they can have success and trophies. I think united may loose out on some potential signing for the same reasons this summer.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When has anyone mentioned about "love of club" ?

He could have stayed at Chelsea and kept earning the money - but he decided to leave to play the game of football and not just take home a high wage - that will do me.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies I thought you was insinuating that Sturridge took a wage drop because he wanted to play for Liverpool.
Well this as been fun. Have a good day Phillip :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			One of the main reasons Liverpool have been loosing out on players like willian etc is because carrot dangle of CL has help sway them. a few players over the last couple of seasons have openly said that the lure of CL football is too much. But going to players as PL runners up and being in the CL will help attract bigger players. Last summer approaching players to ask them to play for a team that finished 7th and didn't even get Europa League football is not going to make then think they can have success and trophies. I think united may loose out on some potential signing for the same reasons this summer.
		
Click to expand...

I still reckon UTD will attract bigger players than Liverpool in the transfer window.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			One of the main reasons Liverpool have been loosing out on players like willian etc is because carrot dangle of CL has help sway them. a few players over the last couple of seasons have openly said that the lure of CL football is too much. But going to players as PL runners up and being in the CL will help attract bigger players. Last summer approaching players to ask them to play for a team that finished 7th and didn't even get Europa League football is not going to make then think they can have success and trophies. I think united may loose out on some potential signing for the same reasons this summer.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon UTD probably have a season of grace. I mean they got Mata to join them when europe was off the tbael by January. I also think that the coaching of some of those players could have a big impact. Bad as moyes may have been. The players clealy didn't give him any respect. Gaal is a much bigger name. I reckon a cb and ball winner are key for them. Rooney, Mata, RVP and Hernandez is still at top attacking 4some!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Because obviously Liverpool players play for the badge:rofl:
How much are Gerrard  on??
Gerrard as been on top Prem wages along with the likes of Lampard.
		
Click to expand...

Loyal,  love of the club Chelsea transfer request and men in black at the door. ...... :mmm:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Loyal,  love of the club Chelsea transfer request and men in black at the door. ...... :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Loyal,  love of the club Chelsea transfer request and men in black at the door. ...... :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

*His decision to stay at Anfield, turning down an estimated extra Â£15million from Chelsea in increased wages, enhanced his standing with Liverpudlians, regardless of whether their loyalty is Liverpool red or Everton blue*


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*His decision to stay at Anfield, turning down an estimated extra Â£15million from Chelsea in increased wages, enhanced his standing with Liverpudlians, regardless of whether their loyalty is Liverpool red or Everton blue*

Click to expand...

But Phil you only believe what you want to believe. 
Anything positive towards Liverpool you seem to believe & anything negative is quickly regarded as gossip.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			But Phil you only believe what you want to believe. 
Anything positive towards Liverpool you seem to believe & anything negative is quickly regarded as gossip.
		
Click to expand...

So he didnt turn down more money and stayed at Liverpool ( despite him stating as such in various articles and interviews and in his book ) 

When did i mention gossip ?

Gerrard was tempted but in the end didnt go - where is the gossip ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Not sure what wages Chelsea offered,I don't think this info is released & I don't believe everything I read:thup:i know he's been on massive wages at Liverpool tho,on par with other top players in the EPL.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not sure what wages Chelsea offered,I don't think this info is released & I don't believe everything I read:thup:i know he's been on massive wages at Liverpool tho,on par with other top players in the EPL.
		
Click to expand...

Bur certainly not as much as some players in the league - he has been rewarded for his play with us throughout his whole career. He was offered more money - has stated that himself - but turned it down. Yes he has had a comfortable life financially but he isnt even in the top ten earners in the country and not even the top earner in our club.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bur certainly not as much as some players in the league - he has been rewarded for his play with us throughout his whole career. He was offered more money - has stated that himself - but turned it down. Yes he has had a comfortable life financially but he isnt even in the top ten earners in the country and not even the top earner in our club.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Phil he's 34yrs old,obviously he's not one of the top earners in the league now Suarez as just signed a new contract & is suppose to be one of the best players in the world so it's pretty obvious he's going to be on more money at Liverpool.
Would you really expect a player to say he stayed for the money?? 
Sorry to burst your bubble Phil but good old Stevie G is the same as every other player.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bur certainly not as much as some players in the league - he has been rewarded for his play with us throughout his whole career. He was offered more money - has stated that himself - but turned it down. Yes he has had a comfortable life financially but he isnt even in the top ten earners in the country and not even the top earner in our club.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst i don't believe the rumours of his reasons for staying. I also don't think it was just through blind loyalty. Could he of earned more at chelsea? YES. Did he also get a hefty wage increase. yes. His own fathers testament states that he gave Stevie a dressing down informing him how it would affect his family. So whilst he has shown loyalty, i would suggest it was the loyalty towards his family and not the badge that had him stay. Either way he is arguably Liverpools greatest player and i for one am glad he stayed as I'm not sure he would of been such a Roy of the Rovers anywhere else.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Come on Phil he's 34yrs old,obviously he's not one of the top earners in the league now Suarez as just signed a new contract & is suppose to be one of the best players in the world so it's pretty obvious he's going to be on more money at Liverpool.
Would you really expect a player to say he stayed for the money?? 
Sorry to burst your bubble Phil but good old Stevie G is the same as every other player.
		
Click to expand...


Gerrard has never been paid more than Â£130 thou a week - even when he turned down Chelsea his new contract was around Â£90 -100 a week. Think terry is on around Â£170 ,000 

Gerrard himself has stated many many times he turned down more money at Chelsea - his agent , the club everyone has said the same thing both in interviews etc - you can choose not to believe it and im not surprised you dont but Gerrard turned down Chelsea to stay at his boyhood club after being tempted by bigger wages ( who wouldnt ) and a better chance of trophies. His dad has even stated the same thing. So yes i believe our captain - never given us any reason not to - i know it grates that he turned you down - but it happens , money cant buy everything.

Yep Suarez has signed a new contract with us as a reward for his outstanding performances this season and to give him a wage that his talent reflects ( based on others in the league and in the world )


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

But Terry as helped Chelsea to 3 PL titles so obviously worth the extra


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I still reckon UTD will attract bigger players than Liverpool in the transfer window.
		
Click to expand...

Basically because they have to!

As for Gerrards's loyalty, that may be something that is costing him money, but it may not be all that much. The 'weekly wage' difference may exclude any incentives by Liverpool and include them from (the likes of) Chelsea. 

And he would have weighed it up with the same question that always comes up when he and Lampard are in the same team! (How) do you play both of them!


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 1, 2014)

This has just sprung up on Twitter (so it must be true then)

Deal taking Rickie Lambert to #LFC looks off. Southampton are now expressing desire to a consider higher offer from another unnamed PL club.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Hasnt a fee , personal terms and a medical already been completed ?


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 1, 2014)

Ignore that, think it might have been a retweet from a  few days ago. Seems it is official now, theres a pic of him signing.


----------



## markgs (Jun 1, 2014)

He is to good for liverpool


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Ignore that, think it might have been a retweet from a  few days ago. Seems it is official now, theres a pic of him signing.

Click to expand...

That pic was taken yesterday. 
Will be done tomorrow though, he said as much on tv yesterday. 

now will be a case if seeing who we keep and also sign. Need a manager sharpish.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 1, 2014)

Fish said:



			even though you'll have all that money, who could you buy to replace him and those goals and still favour yourself for a top 4 position, I say no-one!
		
Click to expand...

Ian Rush - we were told he was irreplaceable. We thought he was.

Used the money to but Barnes, Beardsley, Aldridge - made us a better team. No guarantees that you will spend the money wisely (see Spurs for that), but sometimes you can create a better team, less reliable on one player. I still want to keep him though, and build a better team as well.


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 2, 2014)

I believe its a done deal


----------



## golfsaint (Jun 2, 2014)

The Deal is doine and good luck rickie. hopefully you get off the bench & show the kop what you can do 

http://www.saintsfc.co.uk/news/article/02062014-rickie-lambert-open-letter-1592317.aspx


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2014)

markgs said:



			He is to good for liverpool
		
Click to expand...

It's hard getting the right clubs to fit to the right player. 

Judging on your signature, you probably know what I mean.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 2, 2014)

Bye Rickie, all the best and thanks for everything

http://www.saintsfc.co.uk/news/article/02062014-rickie-lambert-open-letter-1592317.aspx


----------



## 3Sixty (Jun 2, 2014)

Massively depressed. 

But happy for Rickie. Hope he does well for them.


----------



## jpenno (Jun 2, 2014)

markgs said:



			He is to good for liverpool
		
Click to expand...

Your talking complete nonsense

Are you suggesting he should sign for Man City? - they are the only premier league team better than Liverpool over the season? 

Who are you saying he should sign for?


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ian Rush - we were told he was irreplaceable. We thought he was.

Used the money to but Barnes, Beardsley, Aldridge - made us a better team. *No guarantees that you will spend the money wisely (see Spurs for that)*, but sometimes you can create a better team, less reliable on one player. I still want to keep him though, and build a better team as well.
		
Click to expand...


Levys impatience has been our biggest problem.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Levys impatience has been our biggest problem.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, agree with that.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 2, 2014)

Press releases from both te club and player are encouraging. Always knew we'd not stand in his way and great respect shown by rickie to us too. Wish him all the best at Liverpool. Been an absolute legend for us. 

Also so great to see the club state that they accepted the bid as it was his home club and wouldn't feel right stopping him. So, if bmouth wanna have Lallana for Â£25m then maybe we'll accept!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2014)

Think he is a good signing for us 

Good option from the bench and solid cover


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2014)

Good open letter to Southampton and their fans from Rickie Lambert. Seem like a genuine guy that just couldn't turn down the chance to play for his home club.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2014)

richart said:



			Good open letter to Southampton and their fans from Rickie Lambert. Seem like a genuine guy that just couldn't turn down the chance to play for his home club.
		
Click to expand...

He does seem a genuine chap, I'm made up for the lad he's got the chance to play for us.

On a side note, Southampton have seemed to deal with this transfer impeccably, but they're making Lallana put a transfer request in.

I know they want the best deal possible but it doesn't look good forcing his hand. Why not just accept the mans word??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			He does seem a genuine chap, I'm made up for the lad he's got the chance to play for us.

On a side note, Southampton have seemed to deal with this transfer impeccably, but they're making Lallana put a transfer request in.

I know they want the best deal possible but it doesn't look good forcing his hand. Why not just accept the mans word??
		
Click to expand...

Cant blame them TBH - normally loyalty bonusses dont get paid once someone officially puts in a transfer request.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cant blame them TBH - normally loyalty bonusses dont get paid once someone officially puts in a transfer request.
		
Click to expand...

Surely it should be, you're not leaving at any price or;

SFC "Adam, we've rejected a Â£15m bid from LFC for you"

Adam " but i'd like to go to LFC"

SFC "ok we will not let you go for less than Â£xxm and you'll lose all your bonuses etc"

Adam " ok"

And this applies to when Madrid comes knocking for Suarez...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Surely it should be, you're not leaving at any price or;

SFC "Adam, we've rejected a Â£15m bid from LFC for you"

Adam " but i'd like to go to LFC"

SFC "ok we will not let you go for less than Â£xxm and you'll lose all your bonuses etc"

Adam " ok"

And this applies to when Madrid comes knocking for Suarez...
		
Click to expand...

clubs want to save face. It was an extreme case with lambert. We were never gonna stand in his way for his boyhood club. He's also a lot older. As it is, saints have stated no transfers will occur til a manager is in and has made decisions. Lallana can either accept that it request a transfer. His choice. I'd say if either club is acting inapproprietaly it is Liverpool (not that I think they are) as we've made our stance clear and they've continued to bid.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Surely it should be, you're not leaving at any price or;

SFC "Adam, we've rejected a Â£15m bid from LFC for you"

Adam " but i'd like to go to LFC"

SFC "ok we will not let you go for less than Â£xxm and you'll lose all your bonuses etc"

Adam " ok"

And this applies to when Madrid comes knocking for Suarez...
		
Click to expand...

But that's you living in the real world - we're talking football here - the worlds gone mad, I tell yer!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2014)

Guess we will find out how much Lallana wants to leave - going to be hard for Southampton to keep their players when CL clubs start bidding. Lallana prob has one big move left in him as he isnt a youngster and will want to test himself at the highest level.


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2014)

Southampton need to be careful. If they don't get a new manager in soon, and end up selling players near to the start of the new season, they are going to have no time to find any replacements.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			clubs want to save face. It was an extreme case with lambert. We were never gonna stand in his way for his boyhood club. He's also a lot older. *As it is, saints have stated no transfers will occur til a manager is in and has made decisions*. Lallana can either accept that it request a transfer. His choice. I'd say if either club is acting inapproprietaly it is Liverpool (not that I think they are) as we've made our stance clear and they've continued to bid.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with that but like we've seen over the years EVERY player has a valuation it depends on how much the buying team want them.

I think lallana is a cracking player, I just hope he doesn't leave on bad terms tbh.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I agree with that but like we've seen over the years EVERY player has a valuation it depends on how much the buying team want them.

I think lallana is a cracking player, I just hope he doesn't leave on bad terms tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Peraonally, having heard him speak at many saints functions. He's a level headed lad. I'd imagine he would force it if he had too, but for the next couple of weeks he has bigger things on his mind. No disrespect to Liverpool, but in sure the World Cup is his current priority. 

Im not overly concerned about timescales just yet. Have a few bets with rival fans from work already who think were Certs for relegation. If we only lose Shaw and Lallana between now and September we will be fine. Lose lover  too and we need some extra signings.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 2, 2014)

richart said:



			Southampton need to be careful. If they don't get a new manager in soon, and end up selling players near to the start of the new season, they are going to have no time to find any replacements.
		
Click to expand...

Sell Lallana and ward Prowse replaces him. Sell Shaw and Clyne replaces him. Sold lambert so Osvaldo and Gallagher will replace him. LOVREN is the key for me. Schneiderlein too. Wanyama has to step up next year. We have ready made replacements and a kitty of 60m plus if players are sold. I have full trust in the clubs direction.


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Sell Lallana and ward Prowse replaces him. Sell Shaw and Clyne replaces him. Sold lambert so Osvaldo and Gallagher will replace him. LOVREN is the key for me. Schneiderlein too. Wanyama has to step up next year. We have ready made replacements and a kitty of 60m plus if players are sold. I have full trust in the clubs direction.
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry but the team will be weaker, and even if you have Â£60 million to spend you will struggle to find top players that want to go to Southampton. Players in the championship, those at teams just relegated from  the Premiership, but players from teams in the top 10 or Europe.:mmm:

Think you will struggle next season, but happy to be proved wrong. Well not that happy. You can have Adkins back to start with if you like.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

richart said:



			Sorry but the team will be weaker, and even if you have Â£60 million to spend you will struggle to find top players that want to go to Southampton. Players in the championship, those at teams just relegated from  the Premiership, but players from teams in the top 10 or Europe.:mmm:

Think you will struggle next season, but happy to be proved wrong. Well not that happy. You can have Adkins back to start with if you like.
		
Click to expand...

We finished 14th season before and lovren Osvaldo n wanyama were happy enough to join. I'm happy to have a help for heroes or prov1 box bet that saints will finish safely next season. 

Our scouting  network is europewide, not championship and below. Although Ings wouldn't be a bad shout.


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			We finished 14th season before and lovren Osvaldo n wanyama were happy enough to join. I'm happy to have a help for heroes or prov1 box bet that saints will finish safely next season. 

Our scouting  network is europewide, not championship and below. Although Ings wouldn't be a bad shout.
		
Click to expand...

 I don't think you will go down, but I think it will be a struggle. A lot will depend on who the new manager is.You might get a Di Canio type.

Interesting point re your scouting network. There are some good players on the championship, so surprised you do not look there. Seem to remember Lambert, Rodriquez, Clyne came from lower divisions. For every success from Europe there are plenty of failures. Just ask Spurs supporters. Quality players on your books are better than millions in the bank in my opinion.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

richart said:



			I don't think you will go down, but I think it will be a struggle. A lot will depend on who the new manager is.You might get a Di Canio type.

Interesting point re your scouting network. There are some good players on the championship, so surprised you do not look there. Seem to remember Lambert, Rodriquez, Clyne came from lower divisions. For every success from Europe there are plenty of failures. Just ask Spurs supporters. Quality players on your books are better than millions in the bank in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

i know there are players form lower leagues that can do well hence mentioned Ings, but you weren't implying that in your comment. You were implying we'd need journey men or players so good their team got relegated. I'm confident with Koeman our youth will still flourish whilst his name will hopefully allow us to attract big names. 

Id if also add that as lambert has stated, our staff helped him improve imeasurable so I'm confident whoever we get we can improve.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2014)

BBC reporting that Lallana has said he would like to leave - not put in an official request. 

Will they get any bigger than Â£25mil ? Can't really see it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			BBC reporting that Lallana has said he would like to leave - not put in an official request. 

Will they get any bigger than Â£25mil ? Can't really see it.
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure we're after more money. I think it's more a case that we want a top manager (koeman) and if we sell all players before would look less attractive. 

I think if he joins he will decide. Plenty of clubs have forced players to stay before. He's got 4 years left and misbehaving next season wouldn't help his cause if we forced him to stay. Same for any of our players, as much as I expect sales. They all have long contracts.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			BBC reporting that Lallana has said he would like to leave - not put in an official request. 

Will they get any bigger than Â£25mil ? Can't really see it.
		
Click to expand...

the problem for me with Lallana is, he is a good player, but because he is English, his price has gone up. he would be average at best in a la liga team and a mid table English team could buy him Â£10m max, add the "English multiplier" and suddenly he is Â£25/30m..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Im not sure we're after more money. I think it's more a case that we want a top manager (koeman) and if we sell all players before would look less attractive. 

I think if he joins he will decide. Plenty of clubs have forced players to stay before. He's got 4 years left and misbehaving next season wouldn't help his cause if we forced him to stay. Same for any of our players, as much as I expect sales. They all have long contracts.
		
Click to expand...

Could understand that if you were Spurs or a club on the edge of CL footy - but Lallana at his age will now look to further himself and test himself at the next step up - it's possibly what Le Tissier should have done ? And a top manager may arrive but you would then need to attract the players.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

Rooter said:



			the problem for me with Lallana is, he is a good player, but because he is English, his price has gone up. he would be average at best in a la liga team and a mid table English team could buy him Â£10m max, add the "English multiplier" and suddenly he is Â£25/30m..
		
Click to expand...

Scored more goals from open play than any other midfielder in prem except Yaya, sets goals up for fun and can play anywhere from midfield forward. Â£30m may be excessive when compared to Fabregas, but when compared to fernandinho or Matic it's a fair price.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2014)

Rooter said:



			the problem for me with Lallana is, he is a good player, but because he is English, his price has gone up. he would be average at best in a la liga team and a mid table English team could buy him Â£10m max, add the "English multiplier" and suddenly he is Â£25/30m..
		
Click to expand...

Oh I agree that he is over priced - Â£20mil is the absolute max and even then I think it's too much but can understand Soton wanting more as they need to give Bournmouth a fair amount


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Could understand that if you were Spurs or a club on the edge of CL footy - but Lallana at his age will now look to further himself and test himself at the next step up - it's possibly what Le Tissier should have done ? And a top manager may arrive but you would then need to attract the players.
		
Click to expand...

our position in the league is irrelevant. You did great last year, but you were hardly on the edge of champs league and made a stance. Le Tissier didn't want to move. Him not getting picked for England was down to the managers. Not his ability, with today's thinking he'd have picked up numerous more caps. 

I agree lallana will want to move on, but he has a four year deal he was happy enough to sign up to, so now it's up to us.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Scored more goals from open play than any other midfielder in prem except Yaya, sets goals up for fun and can play anywhere from midfield forward. Â£30m may be excessive when compared to Fabregas, but when compared to fernandinho or Matic it's a fair price.
		
Click to expand...

You can't compare him to either Matic or Fernandinho - both are too quality centre mids with CL and international experience. Lallana isn't at their level yet


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You can't compare him to either Matic or Fernandinho - both are too quality centre mids with CL and international experience. Lallana isn't at their level yet
		
Click to expand...

Well I know who I'd rather have in my team. Would you rather have sturridge or olic? One has a lot more caps than the other.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Well I know who I'd rather have in my team. Would you rather have sturridge or olic? One has a lot more caps than the other.
		
Click to expand...


Olic is 34 - Sturridge is in his early 20's.

At the same age I would have taken Olic - quality striker. 

Matic and Fernandinho are different types of players as well 

Lallana has had a good season - played well no doubt and think he could be a good player for our squad but let's not go to,overboard on him until he we see more than a good season


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Olic is 34 - Sturridge is in his early 20's.

At the same age I would have taken Olic - quality striker. 

Matic and Fernandinho are different types of players as well 

Lallana has had a good season - played well no doubt and think he could be a good player for our squad but let's not go to,overboard on him until he we see more than a good season
		
Click to expand...

He was good year before that, and the two before that (albeit in lower league). 
At the end of the day, if he goes it'll be for Â£25m, but it's not happening til end of July. 

Re the other players mentioned, whilst they do have the greater experience, neither was in particularly great leagues either. 

As as I said, having watched him play 200 games plus, lallana can play anywhere from midfield forward and other than a ball winner is better than both of this players. 

When end you sign him, I've no doubt he'll be first team within 3 months.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh I agree that he is over priced - Â£20mil is the absolute max and even then I think it's too much but can understand Soton wanting more as they need to give Bournmouth a fair amount
		
Click to expand...

For a foreign player he'd maybe be over priced but as British Â£25m is fair IMO, Liverpool know well enough about over paying for British players.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			For a foreign player he'd maybe be over priced but as British Â£25m is fair IMO, Liverpool know well enough about over paying for British players.
		
Click to expand...

Put it this way we paid Â£22mil for Suarez 

Â£8mil for Coutinho 

Â£12mil for Sturridge 

Â£25mil for Lallana is massively over priced compared to those. 

It's not a fair price it's about Â£10mil over but it's the price we need to pay.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Put it this way we paid Â£22mil for Suarez 

Â£8mil for Coutinho 

Â£12mil for Sturridge 

Â£25mil for Lallana is massively over priced compared to those. 

It's not a fair price it's about Â£10mil over but it's the price we need to pay.
		
Click to expand...

 Â£20m for Henderson (starting to earn that value) , Â£35m for Carroll, was it Â£18m for Allen and Johnson also? So using them he's superb value.

Tot for tat re signings (from both of us). Do you genuinely think a midfielder with a proven record. Who will score and assist double figures from open play is only worth Â£15m to a title challenging champions league playing side?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Â£20m for Henderson (starting to earn that value) , Â£35m for Carroll, was it Â£18m for Allen and Johnson also? So using them he's superb value.
		
Click to expand...


Â£16mil for Henderson and Â£15mil for Allen - both overpriced. And everyone knows the Carroll price was massively wrong - doesn't justify lumping Â£10mil onto Â£15mil players


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Â£16mil for Henderson and Â£15mil for Allen - both overpriced. And everyone knows the Carroll price was massively wrong - doesn't justify lumping Â£10mil onto Â£15mil players
		
Click to expand...

Tot for tat re signings (from both of us). Do you genuinely think a midfielder with a proven record. Who will score and assist double figures from open play is only worth Â£15m to a title challenging champions league playing side?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 3, 2014)

End of the day he's under contract with Southampton so they can name their price.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Tot for tat re signings (from both of us). Do you genuinely think a midfielder with a proven record. Who will score and assist double figures from open play is only worth Â£15m to a title challenging champions league playing side?
		
Click to expand...

He has had one good season in the Prem so far - hasnt been proven at CL level or International level so yes i think Â£15mil woudl be a fair price for him.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has had one good season in the Prem so far - hasnt been proven at CL level or International level so yes i think Â£15mil woudl be a fair price for him.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, I think the list of players who've gone for more than that after one decent season would suggest otherwise. But I think I'll wait til July 14th before further commenting.


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Our scouting  network is europewide, not championship and below. Although Ings wouldn't be a bad shout.
		
Click to expand...

 Slightly dismissive comment on championship players. A token mention off a player that most football fans know, and is now in the premiership with Burnley. Having spoken to Burnley supporters they rate him more highly than Rodriquez.

Forgotten that Southampton are such a big club they do not need to look in the Championship. How many seasons is it you have been in the premiership in the last ten years.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

richart said:



			Slightly dismissive comment on championship players. A token mention off a player that most football fans know, and is now in the premiership with Burnley. Having spoken to Burnley supporters they rate him more highly than Rodriquez.

Forgotten that Southampton are such a big club they do not need to look in the Championship. How many seasons is it you have been in the premiership in the last ten years.

Click to expand...

Not really dismissive, more optimistic. Most clubs that come up and don't strengthen with players from leagues other than the championship struggle. That's just the way it is, most players are in championship as that's their level. Harsh but true, so to suggest we will look elsewhere is because we will. 

But yes, in the last 40 years we did spend a few years in the lower leagues, fortunately we've worked our way back up, hopefully to stay for sometime. With a blend of home grown and scouted players. 

Of course I know saints are only a little club, unlike reading. Never even knew your fans disliked us so much til will faced you in the lower leagues.


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Not really dismissive, more optimistic. Most clubs that come up and don't strengthen with players from leagues other than the championship struggle. That's just the way it is, most players are in championship as that's their level. Harsh but true, so to suggest we will look elsewhere is because we will. 

But yes, in the last 40 years we did spend a few years in the lower leagues, fortunately we've worked our way back up, hopefully to stay for sometime. With a blend of home grown and scouted players. 

Of course I know saints are only a little club, unlike reading. Never even knew your fans disliked us so much til will faced you in the lower leagues.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but you stated you are too big to scout in the championship, which I find very strange, and to be honest I don't believe. We have had scouts at games from bigger teams than Southampton, and I am sure the likes of Leicester, Burnley, Derby have had a lot more.

Top clubs have a lot of players on loan at lower league teams, and they might just send scouts out to see how they are playing , and to look at other players.:mmm: 

Please don't believe all you read on football forums. The majority of Reading fans couldn't care less about Southampton. Now if you were a West Ham, Brighton or Swindon supporter ...........


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

richart said:



			Sorry but you stated you are too big to scout in the championship, which I find very strange, and to be honest I don't believe. We have had scouts at games from bigger teams than Southampton, and I am sure the likes of Leicester, Burnley, Derby have had a lot more.

Top clubs have a lot of players on loan at lower league teams, and they might just send scouts out to see how they are playing , and to look at other players.:mmm: 

Please don't believe all you read on football forums. The majority of Reading fans couldn't care less about Southampton. Now if you were a West Ham, Brighton or Swindon supporter ...........

Click to expand...

I don't read anything about reading. Simply gauging it from the comments I've personally heard or read written to me on forums from your fans. The usual such as we're a small club, Le Tiss was rubbish as are lallana and lambert etc etc. 

Where re did I actually write we were to big to scout the championship. I simply said our scouting pool would not be for players just relegated or plying their trade there as you said we'd be looking at thise such players once we sold ours at last minute. I'm under no illusion as to our size. But as a team which has spent as long as most in the top flight for the last half century, with a large fan base and top class facilities. I feel we deserve to be in the prem as much as anyone 'deserves' to as such. 

As as stated by our board, we have a scout network that encompasses all Europe and beyond. We may well sign players from the championship, but I'd not be surprised if we do not.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

richart said:



			Sorry but the team will be weaker, and even if you have Â£60 million to spend you will struggle to find top players that want to go to Southampton. Players in the championship, those at teams just relegated from  the Premiership, but players from teams in the top 10 or Europe.:mmm:

Think you will struggle next season, but happy to be proved wrong. Well not that happy. You can have Adkins back to start with if you like.
		
Click to expand...

Your original post I responded to, I said we wouldn't be scouting championship and below as you believe. I don't think we will, how many have we signed from championship since we got promoted?

thats not to say the players that got us to where we are weren't good or good enough. Just simply that with a continental manager his targets will most likely be continental. A trend I feel will continue of we get koeman.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't read anything about reading. Simply gauging it from the comments I've personally heard or read written to me on forums from your fans. The usual such as we're a small club, Le Tiss was rubbish as are lallana and lambert etc etc. 

Where re did I actually write we were to big to scout the championship. I simply said our scouting pool would not be for players just relegated or plying their trade there as you said we'd be looking at thise such players once we sold ours at last minute. I'm under no illusion as to our size. But as a team which has spent as long as most in the top flight for the last half century, with a large fan base and top class facilities. I feel we deserve to be in the prem as much as anyone 'deserves' to as such. 

As as stated by our board, we have a scout network that encompasses all Europe and beyond. We may well sign players from the championship, but I'd not be surprised if we do not.
		
Click to expand...

Don't believe it. As a Fulham fan, I have no doubt PL clubs will be scouting the likes of Hangeland and others on the lookout for a player looking to move on. Southampton WILL be scouting the CL and the lower divisions. Every club's at it. You may well have scouts in Europe but you also have those in the lower echelons of the British game too


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't believe it. As a Fulham fan, I have no doubt PL clubs will be scouting the likes of Hangeland and others on the lookout for a player looking to move on. Southampton WILL be scouting the CL and the lower divisions. Every club's at it. You may well have scouts in Europe but you also have those in the lower echelons of the British game too
		
Click to expand...

Generally speaking, teams that have just gained promotion or staved of relegation cherry pick the players of relegated teams. We will have a presence in scouting the lower leagues. But will that be where outer targets are? I don't for one second think they will. The proof will be in the pudding as they say. But if they sign hangeland I'll be gutted. Worthy of arsenal a few years ago. I wouldn't touch him now.

granted i I only saw anew of your games, including at our place. But how many of your players performed to a level to entice too many teams that finished comfortably mid table this season?

i mean in disrespect to Fulham, but I wouldn't want to many as they didn't seem to work hard eniugh last year. 
Id take your keeper, but that's about it. 

Im im a football supporter so eternally optimistic, you have to be as a saints fan. So until proved otherwise I'll be hoping my team push on, as they have done for the last five years with the project of signing players to improve the team and squad. Not just make up the numbers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Generally speaking, teams that have just gained promotion or staved of relegation cherry pick the players of relegated teams. We will have a presence in scouting the lower leagues. But will that be where outer targets are? I don't for one second think they will. The proof will be in the pudding as they say. But if they sign hangeland I'll be gutted. Worthy of arsenal a few years ago. I wouldn't touch him now.
		
Click to expand...

Point remains the same. Other players from the relegated sides and those that just missed out will be on Southamptons radar. You aren't that good a side that all your signings will be from the top end of Europe and a good pro from a CL side will do a job for you and balance the books nicely too. I think your estimation is perhaps a little too high of your sides expectations and ability. A good PL side but not one that will ever do more than look at Europa league as an outside bet


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Point remains the same. Other players from the relegated sides and those that just missed out will be on Southamptons radar. You aren't that good a side that all your signings will be from the top end of Europe and a good pro from a CL side will do a job for you and balance the books nicely too. I think your estimation is perhaps a little too high of your sides expectations and ability. A good PL side but not one that will ever do more than look at Europa league as an outside bet
		
Click to expand...

Im not saying that we will even make Europa homer. You've seen more of Fulham than me this year, how many of your players would improve soton right now?

in the last few seasons we've been making Â£10-Â£15m signings. Quite simply that won't be on a championship player. I would much rather we spent our budget of Â£50-Â£100m depending on sales and whatever latest reports are true on players that improve the squad and nit make up the numbers. I'm happy for our youth team to fill the gaps.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Im not saying that we will even make Europa homer. You've seen more of Fulham than me this year, how many of your players would improve soton right now?
		
Click to expand...

Burn, Kacaniklic, off the top of my head. Maybe Stecklenburg in goal too


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Burn, Kacaniklic, off the top of my head. Maybe Stecklenburg in goal too
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, we must watch different teams. I'd take stek as Boruc getting on. But I'd not put any in our first team. Had a quick google and I'd probably take either, ruddy, Marshall or stek as a spare keeper. Mutch and caulker for first team rotation. Maybe I over estimate my team. But I wouldn't be looking to sign any other players from the relegated teams. If we sell 15 players by August maybe I'll reassess.


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't believe it. As a Fulham fan, I have no doubt PL clubs will be scouting the likes of Hangeland and others on the lookout for a player looking to move on. Southampton WILL be scouting the CL and the lower divisions. Every club's at it. You may well have scouts in Europe but you also have those in the lower echelons of the British game too
		
Click to expand...

 Seem to remember a certain foreign manager scouting two Southampton players when they were in the lower leagues. 

For clubs that don't have tens of millions to invest, the Championship can be a great place to buy players. A lot of top Premier league clubs loan out players that may never make their first team, but turn into top Premier league players with other clubs. We bought Steve Sidwell from Arsenal, but saw him playing for Brighton. A lot of the best players I saw last season playing against Reading, seemed to be on loan from the likes of Arsenal, Chelsea, Man Utd etc.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2014)

From my limited knowledge of Soton, most of their great players over the last 10 years have come through the youth ranks, rather than scouted as professional adult players. Is that right? 

Whether they can do that again in a short space of time, if their top 6-7 players were all sold, would be very doubtful. If they did use the Â£80-100 million well and they bring  another 1-2 through they may be in good shape for the next few years.

Losing a manager and your best 6-7 players can also be very hard to replace as well as to assimilate into a team though. I doubt they would go down, but hope they stay up next season and go from strength to strength.

I like the way they played for most of the season, the makings of a great team, but as the premiership is dog-eat-dog, it looks like the heart may be ripped out of their side. That's the footballers of todays attitude though.

We've been on both sides of that coin, and I hate to see players "engineer" a move whether to or away from us. The whole process stinks.


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Im not saying that we will even make Europa homer. You've seen more of Fulham than me this year, how many of your players would improve soton right now?
		
Click to expand...

 Are we talking about Southampton at the end of last season or the one minus Lambert, Lallana, Shaw and any others that leave ?:mmm: Rodriquez has to recover from a serious injury. Is he going to be the same player that he was at the end of the season.:mmm:

New manager will bring in new players. Will they fit in, or be like the majority of players Spurs bought under AVB ? Just because you spend millions on a player, especially foreign ones there is no guarantee they will be successful.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2014)

Southampton have done well this season - was a great result to finish top ten but as with Lallana lets not get carried away - couple season ago Swansea finished top ten and won a trophy then struggled in a relegation battle when losing a manager and a few players.

It great saying spend Â£60 plus million on players but you still need to attract them to Southampton.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			From my limited knowledge of Soton, most of their great players over the last 10 years have come through the youth ranks, rather than scouted as professional adult players. Is that right? 

Whether they can do that again in a short space of time, if their top 6-7 players were all sold, would be very doubtful. If they did use the Â£80-100 million well and they bring  another 1-2 through they may be in good shape for the next few years.

Losing a manager and your best 6-7 players can also be very hard to replace as well as to assimilate into a team though. I doubt they would go down, but hope they stay up next season and go from strength to strength.

I like the way they played for most of the season, the makings of a great team, but as the premiership is dog-eat-dog, it looks like the heart may be ripped out of their side. That's the footballers of todays attitude though.

We've been on both sides of that coin, and I hate to see players "engineer" a move whether to or away from us. The whole process stinks.
		
Click to expand...

I personally don't think we will be torn apart. Lallana is going to you guys. But not til we have a new manager. We need to appear strong to get the big name manager we're apparently after. I think we will lose shaw also. Maybe Lovren. 

I would be be happy to see us start the year with Boruc, clyne, fonte, xxx, chambers, schneiderlein, wanyam, cork, Ramirez, prowse and Rodriguez. We will also have Gallagher, cork, Davis, yoshida and reed who all played a major part in last season. 

In the last 10 years we've not had too many great players as they've been sold before they could progress. But of the team above prowse and chambers are the only two from the youth set up and I'd be happy for all the others to play. We survived for 28 years in Orem on possibly the smallest budget as our youth set up has always been good. I genuinely think that we will keep all the players together apart from the big three (lamber already gone) as they haven't quite hit the headlines yet. Next summer I think clyne, chambers and prowse will be the targets.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Southampton have done well this season - was a great result to finish top ten but as with Lallana lets not get carried away - couple season ago Swansea finished top ten and won a trophy then struggled in a relegation battle when losing a manager and a few players.

It great saying spend Â£60 plus million on players but you still need to attract them to Southampton.
		
Click to expand...

swansea had to contend with Europa. As I've said, I don't think we will improve on 8th, not with payers leaving. But I don't think relegation will be an issue either. I'm pretty sure Newcastle, Everton, Swansea, spurs and Liverpool off top of my head had a poorer season when they were last in Europa in comparison to their previous season. Thankfully we missed it so our small squad won't have that trouble.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

richart said:



			Are we talking about Southampton at the end of last season or the one minus Lambert, Lallana, Shaw and any others that leave ?:mmm: Rodriquez has to recover from a serious injury. Is he going to be the same player that he was at the end of the season.:mmm:

New manager will bring in new players. Will they fit in, or be like the majority of players Spurs bought under AVB ? Just because you spend millions on a player, especially foreign ones there is no guarantee they will be successful.
		
Click to expand...

of course spending guarantees nothing. But spurs went mental hoping one player might work and replace bale. 
As I've said, I don't see many other than the first three leaving. So no. I'd still not want any of the Fulham players mentioned. 
Rodriguez will take time, but I think he's a natural finisher so don't think injury will affect his ability, mental side of game will be all important. Better players than him have faltered after injuries so jury is out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			swansea had to contend with Europa. As I've said, I don't think we will improve on 8th, not with payers leaving. But I don't think relegation will be an issue either. I'm pretty sure Newcastle, Everton, Swansea, spurs and Liverpool off top of my head had a poorer season when they were last in Europa in comparison to their previous season. Thankfully we missed it so our small squad won't have that trouble.
		
Click to expand...

But your small squad is prob going to lose it 3 best players possibly 4.

Again you have had one decent season - but there is nothing to say you wont get dragged into a relegation battle - bigger and better squads in the past have - especially with a new manager. You might be relegated but can see you in the bottom half of the table along side the likes of West Brom and West Ham etc


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But your small squad is prob going to lose it 3 best players possibly 4.

Again you have had one decent season - but there is nothing to say you wont get dragged into a relegation battle - bigger and better squads in the past have - especially with a new manager. You might be relegated but can see you in the bottom half of the table along side the likes of West Brom and West Ham etc
		
Click to expand...

Just playing devils advocate here Phil, but as a fan of Liverpool who have had one great season. Are you expecting them to push on? Or struggle? I know your less likely to lose players. But after a good season do you tend to be optimistic or cautious?

saints I believe will still have this seasons top goals scorer. They will have clyne who covered left back almost equally as well as shaw, but being 5/6 years older isn't so heralded. And we will lose lallana who will be a big miss. But in Ramirez I believe we have someone who can cover for him, if given the freedom and the shackles are removed. I think we will end up with three ball winning midfielders and a fluid front free of prowse, Rodrigues and Ramirez. 

If all fans were as optimistic for their own teams as you guys seem to think I should be for my team b and a would run out of rope pretty quick!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2014)

I think Soton will finish 8th-12th next season, as long as the new manager gets given more than 70% of the money for outgoing transfers.

I think we will finish 3rd as it stands. This may be higher or lower depending on the number and quality of players we add to our team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Just playing devils advocate here Phil, but as a fan of Liverpool who have had one great season. Are you expecting them to push on? Or struggle? I know your less likely to lose players. But after a good season do you tend to be optimistic or cautious?

saints I believe will still have this seasons top goals scorer. They will have clyne who covered left back almost equally as well as shaw, but being 5/6 years older isn't so heralded. And we will lose lallana who will be a big miss. But in Ramirez I believe we have someone who can cover for him, if given the freedom and the shackles are removed. I think we will end up with three ball winning midfielders and a fluid front free of prowse, Rodrigues and Ramirez. 

If all fans were as optimistic for their own teams as you guys seem to think I should be for my team b and a would run out of rope pretty quick!
		
Click to expand...

We are going into the CL - you cant compare the two clubs im afraid - its chalk and cheese.

We always ses the smaller clubs have the odd one of season where they surprise a few with a good finish in the league - then lose a few good players and go back to their i guess you would call it normal place in the league - mid to lower half of the table.

Its great that you are optomistic etc but you have spent ages singing the very high praises of Lallana and Lambert and now you say you can replace them ? 

Mid table i think would be a decent season for you next year - consolidate being in the league


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think Soton will finish 8th-12th next season, as long as the new manager gets given more than 70% of the money for outgoing transfers.

I think we will finish 3rd as it stands. This may be higher or lower depending on the number and quality of players we add to our team.
		
Click to expand...

I think 3rd also and hopefully into the last 16 of the CL


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We are going into the CL - you cant compare the two clubs im afraid - its chalk and cheese.

We always ses the smaller clubs have the odd one of season where they surprise a few with a good finish in the league - then lose a few good players and go back to their i guess you would call it normal place in the league - mid to lower half of the table.

Its great that you are optomistic etc but you have spent ages singing the very high praises of Lallana and Lambert and now you say you can replace them ? 

Mid table i think would be a decent season for you next year - consolidate being in the league
		
Click to expand...

Of course comparisons can be made Phil. I'm simply asking your feeling optimistic or pessimistic. Club stature is irrelevant to me. If a club has a good year I'd expect fans to be optimistic with the opposite also being true. 

As as has also been said by fellow Liverpool fans when people mention a certain someone. Players leave clubs all the time and are replaced. Do I think the three players mentioned are exceptional. Yes, irreplaceable in the case if Lallana maybe. Shaw will go on to be a great IMO but currently he isn't strides ahead of Clyne. Lamberts goals were being shared this season although we now need a new penalty taker, been a long time since pens have made me nervous. lallana is the key sale and will be hardest to replace, but what would you rather I did. Wallow in self pity and capitulate expecting us to implode. We have a great youth set up that will produce more of that I'm sure. And a scouting team that in recent yard have worked wonders. 

As I've already said, I expect us to consolidate. I expect anywhere from 8-12. I don't expect a relegation battle. I could be wrong, but I don't think we are some small club that's just had a good season. I think we're a team that has made steady progress and will continue to do so.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think Soton will finish 8th-12th next season, as long as the new manager gets given more than 70% of the money for outgoing transfers.

I think we will finish 3rd as it stands. This may be higher or lower depending on the number and quality of players we add to our team.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with that, I've not said anywhere we will move upwards. I just don't see a relegation dogfight. Out of curiosity. Say you sign nobody else, where would you expect to finish. What with the extra games and the fact that there'll be more expectation and teams sitting back more? Your squad is quite small right now isn't if? You were admiral with giving youth a chance to a point. But can't really do that come Wednesday night in the CL.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Of course comparisons can be made Phil. I'm simply asking your feeling optimistic or pessimistic. Club stature is irrelevant to me. If a club has a good year I'd expect fans to be optimistic with the opposite also being true. 

As as has also been said by fellow Liverpool fans when people mention a certain someone. Players leave clubs all the time and are replaced. Do I think the three players mentioned are exceptional. Yes, irreplaceable in the case if Lallana maybe. Shaw will go on to be a great IMO but currently he isn't strides ahead of Clyne. Lamberts goals were being shared this season although we now need a new penalty taker, been a long time since pens have made me nervous. lallana is the key sale and will be hardest to replace, but what would you rather I did. Wallow in self pity and capitulate expecting us to implode. We have a great youth set up that will produce more of that I'm sure. And a scouting team that in recent yard have worked wonders. 

As I've already said, I expect us to consolidate. I expect anywhere from 8-12. I don't expect a relegation battle. I could be wrong, but I don't think we are some small club that's just had a good season. I think we're a team that has made steady progress and will continue to do so.
		
Click to expand...

12th last season was Swansea who until the last couple of weeks were hanging around the edges of the relegation battle. The league table is tight from 8ths down to 17th. You wont be like Cardiff etc but think will see you around the egdes along with teams like Wst Ham and Swansea and Stoke - that mid table battle


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			12th last season was Swansea who until the last couple of weeks were hanging around the edges of the relegation battle. The league table is tight from 8ths down to 17th. You wont be like Cardiff etc but think will see you around the egdes along with teams like Wst Ham and Swansea and Stoke - that mid table battle
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, as much as we disagree on most things. I generally respect your opinion on most things. I still belive you're wrong, but, that's not to say that's not just down to optimism on my part. I certainly hope we continue to play better football than west ham!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Fair enough, as much as we disagree on most things. I generally respect your opinion on most things. I still belive you're wrong, but, that's not to say that's not just down to optimism on my part. *I certainly hope we continue to play better football than west ham!!*

Click to expand...

A wet fish could play better football than West Ham 

If you get a decent manager and replace the players pretty well but not too radically then you will prob be at the head of that little mid table group.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 4, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree with that, I've not said anywhere we will move upwards. I just don't see a relegation dogfight. Out of curiosity. Say you sign nobody else, where would you expect to finish. What with the extra games and the fact that there'll be more expectation and teams sitting back more? Your squad is quite small right now isn't if? You were admiral with giving youth a chance to a point. But can't really do that come Wednesday night in the CL.
		
Click to expand...

5th if we dont add. 

People said we had a large advantage as we didn't have Europe, and it was an advantage. But we had a squad of 13 very good players, which isnt enough.

Give me CL for 5-10 years and a squad of 18-25 very good players any day of the week (probably a squad costing abetweenÂ£250-500 mill) over the other advantage though.

We will have Ibe, Coady, Wisdom, Suso(hopefully), Kelly to flesh out the squad for FA and lge cup, as they will be a year older. We still need another 4-5 very good players on top of this though. Goalie (Vorm), left back, striker (Bony or remy), attacking midfielder/winger and another centre half and I would be a happy boy.

Yes, I'm in the optimist gang as well.:thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 4, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			5th if we dont add. 

People said we had a large advantage as we didn't have Europe, and it was an advantage. But we had a squad of 13 very good players, which isnt enough.

Give me CL for 5-10 years and a squad of 18-25 very good players any day of the week (probably a squad costing abetweenÂ£250-500 mill) over the other advantage though.

We will have Ibe, Coady, Wisdom, Suso(hopefully), Kelly to flesh out the squad for FA and lge cup, as they will be a year older. We still need another 4-5 very good players on top of this though. Goalie (Vorm), left back, striker (Bony or remy), attacking midfielder/winger and another centre half and I would be a happy boy.

Yes, I'm in the optimist gang as well.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think remy would be perfect for you. Bony may be expensive. Â£14m to Swansea last year so will want a lot after a good season.

I think a defensive coach is more important than any more CBS. You have about 7 of em lol. I think if Rodgers is will to sacrifice just a bit of your cavalier approach it would do the world of good. By all means hammer teams from the off. Just maybe be a bit more sensible once 2 up. That might also come with a other year of Gerrard Henderson as both had to change game to be the midfield pair. 
Not sure how you coefficient is after absence. Probably still second seeds which will help with progress, 3rd seeds can lead to horrible groups.


----------



## DanFST (Jun 4, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I certainly hope we continue to play better football than west ham!!
		
Click to expand...

I agree the football is dire at the moment, i'm not renewing this year as it was painful to watch (apart from when we turned you over 3-1 ). However i'd much rather be in our position, rather than yours at the moment.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 4, 2014)

DanFST said:



			I agree the football is dire at the moment, i'm not renewing this year as it was painful to watch (apart from when we turned you over 3-1 ). However i'd much rather be in our position, rather than yours at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know, good football doesn't guarantee a win every time. Was a good game that, unfortanatkey your 3 attacks all game led to gaols. I've seen your nice treble shirts on sale currently. 

I'm not sure what position you think we're in really, it's encouraging to have players that are wanted IMO.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2014)

As a Fulham fan, to be honest we were spoilt over the last 13 years. However as most of us will agree, the faithful at the Cottage will put up with a lot on the premise that the team play the "Fulham Way". We have had our share of mediocre sides especially in the 80's and 90's in the lower divisions but they played a decent brand of football. 

I can't help thinking that with the exception of Liverpool's attacking exploits, Man City's firepower and Arsenals neat passing, there weren't many teams last season I enjoyed watching. I'm sure every fan will say we played great but I can only go on what is fed up on Sky and BT sport and on the whole last season wasn't a vintage year. Some games were turgid. Of course you will get the odd crap game in a schedule and I accept that, but having watched a lot of La Liga, their games seemed so more open


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 4, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As a Fulham fan, to be honest we were spoilt over the last 13 years. However as most of us will agree, the faithful at the Cottage will put up with a lot on the premise that the team play the "Fulham Way". We have had our share of mediocre sides especially in the 80's and 90's in the lower divisions but they played a decent brand of football. 

I can't help thinking that with the exception of Liverpool's attacking exploits, Man City's firepower and Arsenals neat passing, there weren't many teams last season I enjoyed watching. I'm sure every fan will say we played great but I can only go on what is fed up on Sky and BT sport and on the whole last season wasn't a vintage year. Some games were turgid. Of course you will get the odd crap game in a schedule and I accept that, but having watched a lot of La Liga, their games seemed so more open
		
Click to expand...

Well I'll add both saints and Swansea to that list. 
Think both played attractive football. Of course successful football is more important than aesthetics. 
La liga is certainly a lot more open, but then their players are more technically gifted so it lends itself to that style. Whilst u may have mocked them earlier. I enjoy a good old stoke (under Pullis) v west ham every now and again. I can't help that the English game has been restricted witht the lack of contact now allowed. I'm not talking leg breakers. But I don't think injuries have gone down since the 90's and yet every weekend on soccer Saturday you'll hear the pundits say "that want a foul when I played" but sure enough out comes a yellow.


----------



## DanFST (Jun 4, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah I know, good football doesn't guarantee a win every time. Was a good game that, unfortanatkey your 3 attacks all game led to gaols. I've seen your nice treble shirts on sale currently. 

I'm not sure what position you think we're in really, it's encouraging to have players that are wanted IMO.
		
Click to expand...

It's true, good football doesn't guarantee a win every time, otherwise you clearly would have beaten us more than once since 2003 wouldn't you. :rofl: And I suppose we were lucky our 3 chances went in when we beat you 3-1. And we must have been even luckier when we beat you 4-1 the season before! 

In all seriousness tho. I would hate to be in your position, An owner that doesn't want the club anymore, selling all the best players that the team is built around. And there's not even a manager. I'd be seriously worried your owner wants rid, and could use the money from selling half the squad to line her pockets. She's not gonna care about the future of the club is she?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 4, 2014)

DanFST said:



			It's true, good football doesn't guarantee a win every time, otherwise you clearly would have beaten us more than once since 2003 wouldn't you. :rofl: And I suppose we were lucky our 3 chances went in when we beat you 3-1. And we must have been even luckier when we beat you 4-1 the season before! 

In all seriousness tho. I would hate to be in your position, An owner that doesn't want the club anymore, selling all the best players that the team is built around. And there's not even a manager. I'd be seriously worried your owner wants rid, and could use the money from selling half the squad to line her pockets. She's not gonna care about the future of the club is she?
		
Click to expand...

Where has she said she doesn't want the club? Have we sold all our best players yet? We haven't appointed a manager yet, not been rejected by any. Indeed you have taken some points of us in recent years. Belive even in championship you got the better of us, bit we still managed to finish 2/3 three seasons in decent positions in relation to yourselves. 

She's worth billions, the money really isn't gonna be that important. More will be known start of august, but I'd wager she'll be in charge and we will have spent money. Just like we have done since she took over. 

You do paint a rosey picture of west ham though. Even if your fans do want rid of your manager, as he doesn't play west ham football. Not sure what that is as I was born after 66. At least you'll have a nice new stadium soon, but who will fill it if big sam still in charge?

im not saying all our defeats were unlucky. Just that one result doesn't bother me too much. If it were to a rival maybe. But for every defeat to a west ham, I'll take a victory at Anfield. 38 games in a season, as long as we get enough points to progress I'm happy wherever they come from,


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 4, 2014)

DanFST said:



			An owner that doesn't want the club anymore, selling all the best players that the team is built around. And there's not even a manager. I'd be seriously worried your owner wants rid, and could use the money from selling half the squad to line her pockets. She's not gonna care about the future of the club is she?
		
Click to expand...

You couldn't be further from the truth. And we are expecting a new manager to announced in the next few days.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 4, 2014)

Lovely finish by Liverpool's number ???


----------



## paddyc (Jun 4, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Lovely finish by Liverpool's number ???
		
Click to expand...

Yeah nice strike after super run from Barkley. a steal at 9 mill!


----------



## richart (Jul 26, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Where has she said she doesn't want the club? Have we sold all our best players yet?
		
Click to expand...

I think after the next week you will have.

Not looking good for Southampton fans. Be interesting to see how the team that starts the season compares to the one that finished last season. Not sure I have ever seen a team so ripped apart in the PL.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 26, 2014)

richart said:



			I think after the next week you will have.

Not looking good for Southampton fans. Be interesting to see how the team that starts the season compares to the one that finished last season. Not sure I have ever seen a team so ripped apart in the PL.
		
Click to expand...

Watched us agaist the mighty bmouth last night. I still think the starting 11 we fielded would be competitive in the league. I'm far from convinced we're in trouble yet. Chambers will be quality in few years but clyne the better rb.


----------



## richart (Jul 26, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Watched us agaist the mighty bmouth last night. I still think the starting 11 we fielded would be competitive in the league. I'm far from convinced we're in trouble yet. Chambers will be quality in few years but clyne the better rb.
		
Click to expand...

Sky sports news talking about Schneiderlin and Lovren going as well. If true it is big exodus, and show there is not much club loyality these days.

We will be playing the kids this year by the looks of it. We have got some good ones though, so really looking forward to the start of the season.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 26, 2014)

richart said:



			Sky sports news talking about Schneiderlin and Lovren going as well. If true it is big exodus, and show there is not much club loyality these days.

We will be playing the kids this year by the looks of it. We have got some good ones though, so really looking forward to the start of the season.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah neither if them were at the ground either yesterday. It was amusing if that's the right word that by half time our fans were all talking about where they were. Some of the naive excuses were amusing. I'm still hopeful we'll spend. But belive even if the three mentioned leave. With have a good 11. A few youngsters ready to go on next. But defo need to spend some of our Â£100m.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 27, 2014)

richart said:



			I think after the next week you will have.

Not looking good for Southampton fans. Be interesting to see how the team that starts the season compares to the one that finished last season. Not sure I have ever seen a team so ripped apart in the PL.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...n-ready-to-splash-50m-on-new-look-Southampton

Feel a bit better after reading that. Without trying to sound arrogant, we have become victims of our own success, bigger clubs can come along and just offer our players double what we are allowed to pay them. This FFP thing might be a good idea in theory, but all it is doing is making the top 4 an even more closed shop.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 27, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...n-ready-to-splash-50m-on-new-look-Southampton

Feel a bit better after reading that. Without trying to sound arrogant, we have become victims of our own success, bigger clubs can come along and just offer our players double what we are allowed to pay them. This FFP thing might be a good idea in theory, but all it is doing is making the top 4 an even more closed shop.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good mate, but I'm dubious about the facts when in the first line they refer to Serbian defender Lovren. Who incidently represented CROATIA at the World Cup.


----------

